# Lenses for Nikon FE2



## djl4 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello,
I'm new to this forum and basically to the world of photography.  
I just found a Nikon FE2.  It belongs to my father.  I think it's a great camera; very vintage-like.  
I don't know much about SLRs.  I was just browsing lenses.  What kind of lenses would be appropriate for the Nikon FE2?  Any suggestions? 
I'm currently using a Tokina 35-70 mm 1:4
I also appreciate any tips and advice!

Thank you.


----------



## djacobox372 (Dec 31, 2008)

50mm f1.4 ais manual focus is a GREAT every day lens... the 1.8 version is also good and a bit cheaper.

After that you may be interested in a telephoto or wide angle lens, the nikkor 80-200mm ais f4.5 is a good telephoto zoom, and for the wide angle you may want to take a look at the 20mm f2.8 nikkor or the 24mm f2.8 if you are on a tighter budget.


----------



## Garbz (Dec 31, 2008)

If you have a bit of a budget then grab the Nikkor 50mm f/1.2 AI-S. They can be had for about $250-300 on ebay.

The FE2 needs a 50mm prime attached to it. It just has to be. 

Oh and congratulations. I have an FE and one thing is true of these old cameras is that they are built like a tank, and will outlive your grandchildren if you look after it correctly. Even with all my digital toys my FE + 50mm f/1.2 + roll of black and white comes with me on every outing.


----------



## djl4 (Dec 31, 2008)

Great!  I'll check these out.  Thank you for the suggestions!
Also, how do I know if a particular lens would fit my FE2?
Lenses aren't universal...are they?


----------



## djacobox372 (Dec 31, 2008)

Garbz said:


> If you have a bit of a budget then grab the Nikkor 50mm f/1.2 AI-S. They can be had for about $250-300 on ebay.
> 
> The FE2 needs a 50mm prime attached to it. It just has to be.
> 
> Oh and congratulations. I have an FE and one thing is true of these old cameras is that they are built like a tank, and will outlive your grandchildren if you look after it correctly. Even with all my digital toys my FE + 50mm f/1.2 + roll of black and white comes with me on every outing.


 
I have a 1.2 and a 1.4, and there is very little difference between them--other then the fact the 1.2 costs and weighs twice as much. 

Not to dis the f1.2 50mm nikkor, it's probably the best glass nikon has ever made--but the 50mm f1.4 is also EXCELLENT.


----------



## djacobox372 (Dec 31, 2008)

djl4 said:


> Great! I'll check these out. Thank you for the suggestions!
> Also, how do I know if a particular lens would fit my FE2?
> Lenses aren't universal...are they?


 
As long as it's a nikon mount 35mm slr lens it will fit--of course a minolta\sony or canon mount won't fit. 

Some things to look out for:

"G" lense = no aperture ring, meant to be used with modern cameras with digital aperture control

Digital only lenses (DX) = these are meant to be used with digital slr's with smaller sensors then 35mm film, you can use them on your fe2 BUT the image won't cover the entire frame of film.

If your on a budget I'd suggest a nikkor 50mm f1.8, and a vivitar series 1 zoom (70-210 f3.5)... both can be had for $50 or less (each) on ebay. That would be a nice combo, all you'd be missing is a wide angle, a 24mm nikkor will cost about $50 used, a 20mm about three times that.


----------



## potownrob (Dec 31, 2008)

My favorite all-around lens for my Nikon film SLRs is my 35mm f/2.8 AI-S. I find my 50mm lenses a little too long (though very useful in many contexts) and my 100mm lens isn't as useful (though more useful than I expected).  50mm is good for portrait shots (shot close up) and general shots, but I find it a little too long for what I shoot.  To me having f/1.4 (which is amazing) or f/1.8 is the big plus for the 50mm, since I like shooting in low light.  The 35mm focal length is just about perfect for most situations, from landscapes to room shots to shooting out of my windshield without getting too much of the car in the shot. If I were to get another lens, it'd probably be a 20 or 24mm lens for even wider shooting. 28mm would be great too, but it's a little too close to 35mm to warrant me getting (at least right now ).


----------



## potownrob (Dec 31, 2008)

djacobox372 said:


> a 24mm nikkor will cost about $50 used, a 20mm about three times that.


WAIT, WHAT??  Where can i find one of these for these prices?!?!?!


----------



## djacobox372 (Dec 31, 2008)

potownrob said:


> WAIT, WHAT?? Where can i find one of these for these prices?!?!?!


 
Ebay.... I sold a 24mm f2.8 nikkor ais mf for $50 there recently. The AF versions go for more.

I had that same lens listed on this forum for $60 for three months and nobody bought it.


----------



## djl4 (Dec 31, 2008)

Here are some that I found.  Can someone explain if they're going to fit my Nikon FE2, and what kind of lens they are?
1.  TOKINA SD 70-210mm 1:4 - 5.6
2.  Nikon Nikkor Micro 55mm 1: 3.5
3.  NIKON AF NIKKOR CAMERA LENS 70-300mm 1:4-5.6
4.  Nikon 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G ED AF-S DX VR Lens

Also, something I want to ask:
a 210mm lens would allow to pictures zoomed in, correct?  A wide angle would be something more of the "bigger picture," correct?  A wide angle would be a smaller number...? For example <24mm...??

In addition, my flash is broken.  What is a nice flash accessory that'll go well with my Nikon FE2?  (Something not too expensive).  

I apologize for such newbie questions.  
Thank you.


----------



## PatrickHMS (Dec 31, 2008)

djacobox372 said:


> Ebay.... I sold a 24mm f2.8 nikkor ais mf for $50 there recently. The AF versions go for more.
> 
> I had that same lens listed on this forum for $60 for three months and nobody bought it.


 
I saw that lens, or one like it, but just missed it.

I currently have a pair of 2.8 Nikkor lenses

- a 24mm 2.8 AF " D " Nikkor w/HN-1 hood, 

- and a 105mm 2.8 AI-S MF Nikkor lens

listed out on eBay right now...


----------



## djl4 (Jan 1, 2009)

I found this on ebay.  *Nikon 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G ED AF-S DX VR Lens*
Would this fit my Nikon FE2?


----------



## Garbz (Jan 1, 2009)

djl4 said:


> I found this on ebay.  *Nikon 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G ED AF-S DX VR Lens*
> Would this fit my Nikon FE2?



Fit yes. Work no. djacobox372 was speaking somewhat lightly when he said every Nikon lens will mount. The FE2 needs an AI indexing ring which the G series lens does not have.

You can mount and use all:
AI
AI-S
AF D
AF-S D lenses

you can not use Pre-AI lenses (normally lenses before 1970s), or lenses with G designators (as opposed to d) as these break aperture control.


----------



## djacobox372 (Jan 1, 2009)

djl4 said:


> Here are some that I found. Can someone explain if they're going to fit my Nikon FE2, and what kind of lens they are?
> 1. TOKINA SD 70-210mm 1:4 - 5.6 --this will work but it's a 3rd party brand, don't pay much for it.
> 2. Nikon Nikkor Micro 55mm 1: 3.5 -- great lens, not as "fast" as a 50mm f1.8, BUT it can focus closer so it's great for macro photography
> 3. NIKON AF NIKKOR CAMERA LENS 70-300mm 1:4-5.6 --This will work provided it as a aperture ring, but the autofocus won't work on the fe2.
> ...


 
I don't think anybody would argue against getting a 50mm lens as your first lens.  It's the focal length that best approximates what we see, and these lenses are the fastest and highest quality lenses nikon makes. 

Ebay is a good source for lenses, if you bid, as opposed to "buy it now" you'll get a better deal.  Also many people sell cameras with 50mm lenses included, if you want the absolute best deal, buy one of those and resell the camera--I've aquired lenses for next to nothing by doing this.

Look for auctions like this: Nikon FM Body w/Nikkor 50mm f/1.8 Lens - eBay (item 220337974273 end time Jan-08-09 07:08:53 PST)

After the 50mm, you may want to buy a nice zoom.  The Vivitar series 1 zooms are a BARGIN.


----------



## djl4 (Jan 1, 2009)

When people say 50mm, is it something like this: NIKON 50MM F/1.8D AF NIKKOR LENS DIGITAL SLR CAMERA NIKON 50MM F/1.8D AF NIKKOR LENS DIGITAL SLR CAMERA NEW - eBay (item 270322506045 end time Jan-25-09 15:15:20 PST)
Would this fit my FE2? [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Nikon-50mm-Nikkor-Digital-Cameras/dp/B00005LEN4/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1230857977&sr=1-12"]http://www.amazon.com/Nikon-50mm-Nikkor-Digital-Cameras/dp/B00005LEN4/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1230857977&sr=1-12[/ame]

What kind of pictures am I able to take with a 50mm lens?  
In addition, can someone help me find some lens that are compatible with the FE2?  I find a lot, but I am unsure whether it would fit my camera.  Some don't specify the type of mount.  

Like I said in my first post, I'm using a Tokina 35-70 mm 1:4 lens.  What kind of lens are these?  How are they?  What kind of pictures can I take with these lens?

I apologize for the questions.  I became so fascinated with photography.  I want to understand all of the jargon, but I guess it's going to take time!

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## Garbz (Jan 2, 2009)

To see what kind of a image you would take with a 50mm lens just mount the Tokina, set it to 50mm and look through the viewfinder. You will find that if you look with both eyes open at 50mm on the FE2 you should see no zooming type effect. What you see in one eye should be almost identical as what you see in the other. This is what makes the 50mm so popular for the film format, it approximates the perspective that the human eye sees.

The aperture then depends on how much light is let in through the lens. The lower the number the more light is let in from closer to the edge of the lens. What it means is that f/1.8 lets in four times as much light as f/4, and f/2.8 lets in twice as much light as f/4. The additional effect is because the light comes from the edge of the lens it increase the depth of field of the photo.

Since a picture says a thousand words have a look at these:

Taken on Nikon FE with a 50mm f/1.2 lens set at f/8 on infrared film.






Taken on Nikon FE with a 50mm f/1.2 lens set at f/1.2 using high speed Illford Delta 3200 film. Picture taken in low light and without a tripod:





The ebay/amazon lens you linked to will work just fine. But the new AF models feel cheap and are somewhat nasty to manually focus in my opinion. You may be better off looking at something like this instead:

Nikon 50mm f/1.4 AIS Lens Free Ship Warranty NR - eBay (item 250348269567 end time Jan-02-09 18:21:48 PST)

Nikon Nikkor 50mm f/1.2 AI-S lens 50 f1.2 1.2 AIS SLR - eBay (item 260336532509 end time Jan-21-09 13:22:22 PST)

Nikon 50mm lens AIS - eBay (item 110330565361 end time Jan-02-09 15:09:02 PST)

There take your pick f/1.8 f/1.4 and f/1.2 each increasing in price, and unfortunately weight, but also versatility and drool worthyness. Also note that all lenses when used at their maximum aperture are often not all that sharp. So if you want to shoot mainly at f/1.8 it may still be worth getting an f/1.2 lens since it is tac sharp at f/1.8 whereas the f/1.8 is only somewhat average at that setting and starts getting really sharp beyond f/2.8. But this is a quality issue and should not really dominate your decision for a first good lens for your FE2


----------

